# Bore Guide fit question



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

I am looking for a bore guide to fit a DPMS 243. I have seen several including one that locks into an AR10 308. The other style has o-rings to hold in like this one. All refer to 308. One referes to 308 devaints. Does anyone know if these will work with the DPMS 243?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The one from brownells statws that it fits 308 only, I think the problem arises from the "snout" the diameter is probably to large for the 243.

I'd call brownells.They are pretty knowledgeable about their stuff.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the other one better. I sent a message to www.cjweapons.com yesterday but have not gotten a response yet. I was hoping some here might have first hand experience with either one. Most places reference them as for an AR10.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AR 10 used to mean just 308 perhaps they better update their catalog. I wasn't necessarily suggesting you buy the one from brownells, but they could more than likely answer your questions regarding the fit.


----------

